# Hello everybody!



## saraheso31 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi! my name is Sarah! I have two mice. One is a fancy mouse(boy) named Mickey and the other is an albino feeder mouse(girl) named minnie! I love them to death! I also own two dogs and three birds.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy! What part of the world are you in?


----------



## saraheso31 (Apr 16, 2015)

New york!


----------



## itsybitsyskitzy (Apr 21, 2015)

your not far from me at all~ Ct here!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

HI


----------

